# How to Root .621 on Droid 2 and D2G[Must be on older version for now.]



## Clank714 (Jun 29, 2011)

Ok, so you came here for root right, well only the people who haven't updated can do this.Yet!

This will work with every phone that received this update. (Probably)

1. Be Rooted

2. Go to the Play Store and download Voodoo OTA RootKeeper

3. Open the app and press "Protect root"

4. Update to the OTA

5. Do step 2 again.

6. Open the app and press "Restore root"

7. You have been rooted! (Hopefully, only tested on a DX)

8. You may have to download the Superuser app from the Play Store

How to help:

Find where it saves root to and message me so we can put your protected root into our phones. Then we can all use the protected root to give us root by putting it in the same location.

Credit:
Team Voodoo for making the application


----------



## albinoman109 (Nov 26, 2011)

Clank714 said:


> Ok, so you came here for root right, well only the people who haven't updated can do this.
> 
> 1. Be Rooted
> 
> ...


This is a very misleading title...it doesn't help anyone that is already on .621.


----------



## Clank714 (Jun 29, 2011)

If someone on a pre-rooted version can find where it saves root to this will be working with all phones that have .621

P.S. I did realize that it cannot directly root .621


----------



## Clank714 (Jun 29, 2011)

Today I will contact Team Voodoo and find where it saves root and maybe even get a way to root without having an older version.


----------



## silver6054 (Aug 27, 2011)

Clank714 said:


> Today I will contact Team Voodoo and find where it saves root and maybe even get a way to root without having an older version.


As far as I can see, Rootkeeper creates a backup, /system/su-backup, with suid permissions. If this isn't in your phone, you couldn't put it there without root. Are you thinking it could be loaded from the SD card?


----------



## Clank714 (Jun 29, 2011)

silver6054 said:


> As far as I can see, Rootkeeper creates a backup, /system/su-backup, with suid permissions. If this isn't in your phone, you couldn't put it there without root. Are you thinking it could be loaded from the SD card?


I was hoping it would be saved to the sdcard, but if you have an su backup pm me a download link. I may be able to redo where it points to restore to so root can be able to happen for anyone.


----------



## Clank714 (Jun 29, 2011)

Everyone! We can push the files into /system/ with adb, making root possible for people who have updated! But i need the files protected on RootKeeper.
>.<


----------



## jumico (Jan 15, 2012)

With root will the roms that are compatible with the previous version still work for .621?


----------



## Clank714 (Jun 29, 2011)

jumico said:


> With root will the roms that are compatible with the previous version still work for .621?


I have heard of CM7 working, but I'm thinking all roms that dont use 2nd init will not work.


----------



## slogar25 (May 22, 2012)

Is this thread dead. Did this really work for people like me looking for root on droid 2 .621?

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## robinsc (Apr 9, 2012)

this is very unlikely to work as if you don't have root adb will not give you root access so you will not be able to mount /system read-write...


----------



## slogar25 (May 22, 2012)

I see that for sure. To me it was worth asking since you would have no root when rootkeeper restores root

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk 2


----------

